# 12.6



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

made my first trip with the boat down to the ohio river today. Put in around 9:30 and spent quite a bit of time looking around, covering about 15 miles one way. Found alot of 30' water without a whole lot of countour other then the ledge of the main river channel. I did find some 55' right in the middle on a soft bend...fished some of this and had to pull anchor 3 times due to barge traffic coming up river.......did manage our first 2 fish of the day though which felt good after being skunked 2 anchors in a row..........wish I could have sat on it a lil more though. 



















Our last spot of the day really made the trip.....started off quick with a doubler of 25 & 20lbs.........and two more fish before it got all the way dark and we headed on in......over all 6 fish pushing 100# total.......look forward to the next one!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Nice cats man!!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow! you got some awesome fish there,,, Congrats!
I was just talking to a guy down on the river today, who told me to 'forget catfishing till spring'. Ha! I guess you showed him!
What were you using for bait? Dead or alive?


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

All fish caught on fresh cut bream....forgot to grab a bag of shad from freezer on my way out....


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Great report and some real nice blues. Imagine how you guys would of done with those shad.... If you dont mind me asking what pool where you fishing?


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

we were fishin' the rc byrd pool......


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some darn nice fish and great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

appreciate it everybody......gonna might try it again on sunday.......gotta get some fresh bait!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

We're in ohio. Theyre called bluegill

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

the catfish bite em' better when you call em' bream joey.....


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Joey209 said:


> We're in ohio. Theyre called bluegill
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I lived in North Carolina for 2 years, and people thought I was weird for calling them bluegill!..lol Very nice fish!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice lookin fish. Now we could use some blues up here in the Pike Island pool


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

Whats up with this place....dangnear 500 views on this report....11 replies....4 of which were from me and one from my smart butt buddy joey6500. Is there just.a bunch of lurkers around here or what? I can see why someone might be reluctant to post info share reports on this site.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bassmassey said:


> Whats up with this place....dangnear 500 views on this report....11 replies....4 of which were from me and one from my smart butt buddy joey6500. Is there just.a bunch of lurkers around here or what? I can see why someone might be reluctant to post info & share reports on this site.


LOL,,, Maybe MOST of us are retired and don't have anything better to do on a butt-ugly rainy day!
AND the rest of us don't really know what we are doing,,,, and just wanna learn!
We caught 7 channels one evening up New Brighton,,,, tickled the crap out of me,,, and I POSTED!
AIN'T CAUGHT ONE DECENT CAT SINCE!
And now that I read this report, I'm really bummed. There were hundreds of 10-12" shad, swimming along the Brighton wall. I could'a netted dozens and used them for cut-bait, ALL WINTER!. Oh well, next time. 
Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bassmassey said:


> Whats up with this place....dangnear 500 views on this report....11 replies....4 of which were from me and one from my smart butt buddy joey6500. Is there just.a bunch of lurkers around here or what? I can see why someone might be reluctant to post info share reports on this site.


HAHAHA! LMAO! bassmassey,,, I just noticed,,,, 12 whole posts?????

Thanks for the beautiful fish pics! WE ALL love to see 'em.
(next time, don't put the setting sun behind ya! )


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I enjoyed your post. I usually only post if I have a question or can help somebody or if I have a great day . Don't let the lack of responses make you quit posting.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Nice fish!!
Pike island needs bluesss!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Those look like big channel cats to me


----------



## Powertroll (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice fish Man, You live up there and fish RC pool a lot I fish it some I got family up there and fish as much as I can when I visit. I was just wondering I was gonna start exploring out the Kanawa (I know that ain't spelled right) I heard they were releasing and stocking blues down stream side of Winfield dam.


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

No, I actually live just east of columbus.....happen to have a lil down time from work and have been wanting to fish down there for sometime.hopefully get down there one or two more times before I head south for the holidays.

Joey6500.....screw off, u know those are bluecats.....maybe one day you will catch one?


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Powertroll said:


> Nice fish Man, You live up there and fish RC pool a lot I fish it some I got family up there and fish as much as I can when I visit. I was just wondering I was gonna start exploring out the Kanawa (I know that ain't spelled right) I heard they were releasing and stocking blues down stream side of Winfield dam.


The WVDNR has been stocking blue cats in the Kanawha, Ohio, Cheat, and Monongahela for several years now. The WV state record was broken again recently. There is a very nice access area and fishing pier below Winfield Locks on the Kanawha River.

I love blue cats!! Thanks for sharing the great pics and tactics.


----------

